# Automatic cars in Italy



## Shaka (Jul 6, 2013)

How difficult is it to buy an automatic car in Italy specifically the Le Marche/ Abruzzo area? We will retire in that area in a few years. Also would anyone know the best company to rent an automatic car when we visit next year.
Thanks


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

I wouldn't consider an automatic car in Italy. I hired one several years ago thinking it would make life/driving easier when I didn't have to change gear with the "wrong" hand but it was a disaster. it had some sort of complicated system whereby you had to change from normal gear change to automatic and needed a degree in mechanical engineering to figure it out. it often stopped in the middle of traffic with the resulting chaos of shouting car horns blaring etc. hire an ordinary car it doesn't take long to get used to driving in a left hand car and it will be much cheaper too.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Shaka said:


> How difficult is it to buy an automatic car in Italy specifically the Le Marche/ Abruzzo area? We will retire in that area in a few years. Also would anyone know the best company to rent an automatic car when we visit next year.
> Thanks


not hard at all I have a friend who rents out automatics of all sorts American English rords ect he his also a expert mechanic on cars with out stick shift also sells them , he also helps to import cars , and he speaks English 
another point modern automactict cars are ideal for abruzzo they work well with all the hillls al you have to do is steer , and you don't get burned out cluches il send you a pm with his contact details


----------



## Shaka (Jul 6, 2013)

Shaka said:


> How difficult is it to buy an automatic car in Italy specifically the Le Marche/ Abruzzo area? We will retire in that area in a few years. Also would anyone know the best company to rent an automatic car when we visit next year.
> Thanks


Thanks for the advice I drive stick shift but my husband doesn't and I think it's really important for both to have the ability to drive


----------



## Shaka (Jul 6, 2013)

pudd 2 said:


> not hard at all I have a friend who rents out automatics of all sorts American English rords ect he his also a expert mechanic on cars with out stick shift also sells them , he also helps to import cars , and he speaks English
> another point modern automactict cars are ideal for abruzzo they work well with all the hillls al you have to do is steer , and you don't get burned out cluches il send you a pm with his contact details


Thanks for your quick reply and contact info. I'll check out your friends' website.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

New? Very easy. Any of the makes offer them.

Used? The higher end makes offer them but it'll be harder to find a low end used car with an auto gearbox.

OTOH I'm seeing TV ads for new cars in the 10K range with auto gear boxes.

The European brands aren't old fashion autos. The seven speed VW auto is a dry clutch (double clutch actually). Similar in concept to a racing gearbox like F1. So no clutch pedal but otherwise all the benefits of a manual gearbox but with an auto mode.


----------



## bahamut (May 28, 2009)

Just don't buy cheap cars like the Citroen C1 or something like that. 

Get an Audi or a VW with DSG gearbox.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

bahamut said:


> Get an Audi or a VW with DSG gearbox.


Along those lines, among new cars Skoda's Citigo is available with an automatic transmission (ASG) priced starting at about 10,600 euro, specifically the Citigo 1.0 60 CV 3p. ASG Ambition model (which is a 3 door). Add 500 euro if you want 5 doors. Add 800 euro for air conditioning. There are many other options available, of course, if you want them. Skodas (and SEATs) are badge-engineered VW products. The Citigo is a wonderful little car, and it's Italy's lowest priced 4 passenger automatic. (The 2 passenger Smart automatic is slightly less but a much less attractive value I think.)

The Hyundai i10 is also available with an automatic transmission but starts around 12,000 euro. However, I'd prefer the Toyota iQ or Toyota Aygo over the Hyundai. They are both available with automatic transmissions and both start at about 12,500 euro. Ford's Fiesta with an automatic transmission starts around 13,500 euro, and that's another excellent car.

As far as car rentals, try Budget U.K. and Easycar.com. I've had good luck with both.


----------

